# Which direction is your headboard on your bed facing??



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Reason asking is: the older folks always said the headboard needs to be facing north and feet south...

also reason being:when one is buried they are buried facing west and east....

for the past 9 years my bed has been facing north (headboard) and feet south,maybe thats why i don't sleep good at nights?? any ideas??

I think it also has something to do with religious beliefs???

PLEASE:no arguing or fighting!!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We don't have a "headboard", but the head of our bed faces east, with our feet facing west. I like to think that the sun rising in the east each morning first rising up over our heads brings us into wakefulness.
Our horse barn is about 150 feet east of our bedroom, so I can also hear the horses better this way :benice:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

No headboard, head end is in the NW corner. At our old house, no headboard, head end in the "middle" of the room (it was a small room), foot end under the windows.

I had a digital alarm clock behind my bed, so I could see the time when I woke up. I unplugged it this winter, and have slept much better ever since. Apparently, the light it gave off was enough to mess with my sleep rhythms.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

My headboard is to the east and feet to the west. I sleep great as long as I have my dog Maggie up behind my back for back support..........plus she's a great blanket warmer.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Our heads will be on the west and feet to the east... hope we don't get bad joojoo for sleeping this way?? Trying to remember in previous houses... Same setup with house #1... in house #2 heads to the south, feet to the north... this house heads west, feet east... like the idea of the sun coming up between my toes!! LOL


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our headboard is on the north wall with our feet to the south. We sleep fine as long as the dogs aren't restless.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

We don't have a headboard or footboard, but the head of the bed is to the east. Just the way the bed fit best into our bedroom relative to the length of the walls and the placement of the door.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I did hear from a friend into Feng Shui that the head should be in the east & feet in the west. 

For teh burial, it is commonly believed that the west is the entrance to the otherworld. It comes from the fact that the sun sets in the west. This is evident in many religious practices from ancient times, so think that is where it is coming from.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> well, I must be doing it all wrong but I blame feng shui - too many windows, doors and mirrows.
> 
> We face south - head to the north, feet to the south - and both of us sleep badly -he sleeps lightly and I GO to sleep wonderfully - but staying asleep is an issue.
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/applying-feng-shui-principles-to-your-bed.html


Well according to all those rules in your link we have it right. We have two doors to our bedroom, both coming from the foot end of the bed, but opposite corners. We can see both doors easily without moving yet are not in the direct path as they are both slightly angled. 
Have no clue which way I face LOL

I sleep badly, DH sleeps like a log.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Currently we have our heads on the southern wall, feet facing north. When it warms up we'll have our heads east, feet west.

Our bedroom also has two doors, one on the southern wall, currently closed off by our headboard, the other on the western wall, along with our closet. The eastern wall has a big double window, which is why we don't want our heads there for the winter, it would be too cold.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Head board North--Feet South


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I've heard of the burial - all heads are to face towards the east - based on the Bible Matthew 24:27 "For as the lightning cometh out of the east and shineth even unto the west, so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

This will allow the dead to see the second coming of Jesus. (Not quite sure how they see through the coffin, vault, and 4' or so of dirt.)

But I've never heard of having a bed in a certain way. I would think the location of the bed, has more to do with the layout of the room, rather than some old saying.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Head board to the east and feet to the west. I have big windows to the west and from bed I can see my beloved mountains. I love waking up and seeing the first rays of sunlight on the peaks. Sometimes I just lay in bed and watch.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Gregg Alexander said:


> Head board North--Feet South


This. And I always heard the magnetic lines had something to do with arthritis. That is what my dad used to say.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I've heard of the burial - all heads are to face towards the east - based on the Bible Matthew 24:27 "For as the lightning cometh out of the east and shineth even unto the west, so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.
> 
> This will allow the dead to see the second coming of Jesus. (Not quite sure how they see through the coffin, vault, and 4' or so of dirt.)


Michael beat me to it; Burial facing east is due to that 1 verse in the Bible.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm...depends on how I have the room arranged. I do like to rearrange it. Currently headboard is in southwest corner.

I am confused about the comment about cemetaries. They lay out all directions around here. Hubby grandfather is buried head to the west. Hubby's maternal grandparents head to the east. Cemetary up the road, heads to the north. My grandparents head to the south.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Our headboard is on the south wall under two big windows. Sometimes we get crazy and angle it coming out of the southeast corner. I can't leave furniture in the same position for very long.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to have my carcass frozen solid and driven into the ground like a fence post.

I suppose I can request to be facing east but with all the rocks here I'll prolly glance of one and get twisted around anyway.......


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

No headboard or footboard .
Head on indise wall of this half double to keep TV off that wall (neighbors bedroom is on other side ) since I watch TV until I fall asleep ..
I guess I am facing south ..
I too move my bedroom around twice a year ...almost time for the move again ..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Headboard north, feet south. I don't sleep much, hubby sleeps like a rock.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Our house sits at kinda of an angle so our footboard faces north east & headboard faces south west. Been that way for 7 years & probly won't move it as the bed fits nicely in the room that way & also is too heavy to move too much.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the house we have right now only has one wall that doesn't have built-ins in the bedroom, so, headboard is to the east, feet are to the west.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Headboard is South feet face North


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Headboard to the west with feet to the east. I awake to the rising sun.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Huh? I have never heard of such a thing. Just about every room I have ever had was so small there there was really only one way to put the bed. Right now feet are to the east and head is to the west. I always have my bed so the headboard is up against the wall. I think it would be weird if it wasn't. Its the only way it can be without blocking a door or the closet (room has two doors).


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Headboard to the west with feet to the east. I awake to the rising sun.


Same for us


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Headboard is on the east wall, but that means we sleep "facing" west. Our feet are on the west but whatever....! I have had sleep disorders since I was 8 so I am just glad to be able to stay asleep anytime I do not have to use a rx. My DH sleeps like a log most of the time.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

The only thing the old folks here said that might be related to head boards is that if you get her pregnant with her head to the north, it'll be a boy, south, it'll be a girl. Or vice versa.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Heads are north, feet are south and when I wake up on my left side I am facing looking out over our creek to watch the sun rise just the way I like it. In the summer I can open my window to hear the creek gurgling over the rocks while I sleep.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Gravestones face east. It doesn't matter what direction headboards face. It depends on the layout of the room.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought I was the only person who ever thought of stuff like this! At our house and our cabin our beds are east west with our heads at the west end and our feet at the east.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Our feet are pointing North. Never heard that it mattered before. Hmmm... makes me wonder if I'd sleep better if we turn things around?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Head at the east, feet at the west. I am the worst sleeper ever so I take meds...DH can sleep through 80 mph straight line winds...I've seen him do it!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

The best bed I ever had was with the feet facing East so that I woke watching the sun coming up in the morning. 

It's the opposite now.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Very strange. I remember back to when I was a kid. I had never had _any_ influence from others on the subject, never even mentioned it to anyone, but independently, I came to the same conclusion. Head north, feet south. Rearranged my room to fit that. Actually, head magnetic north, feet south. I think it actually matters to kids more. (As I get closer to death, East/West is OK too...  )

I'll go you one better. I've always been able to feel the energy fields in various locations. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Our headboard is north, foot of bed south. Sleep as well as possible with five dogs in bed with us.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Heads on the north feet to the south, because that's the only wall that will fit the bed, lol. Never heard of this one before.

Sons head is on the east and Daughters head is on the west. DD has the same problem we do, only one spot in the room to put the bed.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

barnyardgal said:


> Reason asking is: the older folks always said the headboard needs to be facing north and feet south...
> 
> also reason being:*when one is buried they are buried facing west and east*....
> 
> ...


Strange that you should say this. When my brother died he was buried in a Catholic cemetery. I had always heard the East/West thing about being buried also but this particular cemetery was different. Part of the graves were East/West but part were North/South. I've had several discussions with different people about this and noone seems to have a good reason why the difference.

.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

my headboard faces south ..guest room faces east..

at our cemetaries people are buried facing east as christ is to return from the east to the west..


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Head east, feet west.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

barnyardgal said:


> Reason asking is: the older folks always said the headboard needs to be facing north and feet south...
> 
> also reason being:when one is buried they are buried facing west and east....
> 
> ...


Hmmm...if you mean the back of the headboard, yup-faces N.


----------

